# nationalsportswear.com



## jeffcalloway (Jul 28, 2009)

Greetings!

I have found this service and they gave me an unbelievable quote on a shirt with a three color logo on the left crest and text on the back. Has anyone ever used them or heard about them? What was your experience like and the quality of the product?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Jeff, I have never heard of them but that doesn't mean anything . If you ask a question like is 20 shirts 2 color front 1 color back for 60 shirts, for $60.00 you will get a better response. John


----------



## jeffcalloway (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks John. 

Black T-Shirt, Qty 500, price 3.99 each, XXL $2 extra. 3 color front logo and 1 color text on back. Hanes 5280 shirt.

Screen printing.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

That's a good price. Ask them for a sample of there work. John


----------

